# The "new" Big Stopper, Serk Holder and polarizers for it



## fegari (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi

Fisrt I wanted to say how happy I was today when receiving my (second) Lee Big Stopper today. It now comes with a custom, thin metallic box to store it and carry it, all padded inside. Finally some real protection! Kudos to LEE

Fyi this is my 2nd Big Stopper, the first one I bough a couple of months ago, well in advance of a trip i'm planning and the darn thing broke in my bag before I could used the first time!!! (and I was actually careful cause had read how these filters break even by looking at them)

Anyway, my question is that I have the "clonic" SERK LEE Holder (see link below) and would like to know if someone has any creative ideas on how to use a B+W 82mm Slim polarizer with it, along at least one additional ND/GND filter on the holder? It would be for use with a Zeiss 21 which has a 82mm thread and being a slim type I cannot thread anything to it, preventing fitting the holder on top of the polarizer.

For the courious ones here's the holder I bought which I see has now dramatically increased its price. I haven't used the original LEE but this one looks and feels actually pretty nice anyway.

_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SERK-Filter-Holder-Lee-4X4-4X5-65-52-55-58-67-72-77-82-7pcs-adapter-ring-/160984321960?pt=US_Filter_Rings_Holders&hash=item257b69cfa8
_


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2013)

Got my Big Stopper with the metal case a couple weeks ago, I had no idea they came packaged differently before...guess I lucked out.

Don't know of a way to use a 82mm Slim CPL (I also have the slim Käsemann) with the Lee setup. The normal ways to add a CPL are either a 4" CPL in a second Foundation Kit (or clone) with the Tandem Adapter, or using the Front Thread Adapter with a 105mm CPL (the former is slightly cheaper when comparing to the B+W 105mm CPL).


----------



## fegari (Jun 4, 2013)

Figured, the thing is I wanted to avoid buying more stuff but don't see yet how to avoid it this time..the 105 CPLs are kinda expensive for the use it'll have. 

Does anyone know if the normal B+W F-Pro CPL 82mm would vignette on a Zeiss 21, including when addind a Lee holder?


----------



## Matthew19 (Jun 4, 2013)

I use a regular 82mm keisman CPL on my 16-35mm and 5D. I can thread the Lee foundation kit on with one slot and no vignette even at 16mm. You should be fine at 21mm. Sell the slim cpl for the regular.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in the market for a Lee Big Stopper, yet I can't find any availability. Where did you fellas purchase yours? Right now my shipping cart at B&H holds a B+W filter as second best for my future projects.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2013)

Got mine from B&H. They get stock periodically (Lee makes them in small batches), usually sell out the same day...you've got to be quick. It's the same with the Foundation Kit, etc. In my case, a kind person who knew I was wanting a Big Stopper sent me a message that they were available. Good luck!


----------

